
Ask HN: Best resources for learning data science? - ceetrek
Looking for moocs, books, blogs and whatever you find helpful from beginner to veteran.<p>thanks.
======
mindcrime
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn%20data%20science&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn%20data%20science&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=data+science+resources](https://www.google.com/search?q=data+science+resources)

